# Canning peas



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

We've never canned peas before and they sure don't look pretty. They turned brown and look ugly. 40 minutes seems like a long processing time but I double checked that too. Is there a way to keep them from turning brown? We froze them last year and they ended up tough so thought we'd try this. Got lots coming on...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Most likely some sort of chemical reaction.
I found this for you , http://canninginfowarehouse.com/Canner-Problems.html

Scroll down a bit, there is a paragraph on foods turning brown.
 my canned foods turn black, brown, and/or gray, what is up?
 This scenario can happen when natural chemical substances in your food react with minerals in the water or with metal utensils that were used while preparing the food. The best step to take to prevent this is to use soft water and to avoid using brass, copper, iron, aluminum, zinc, or chipped enamelware and utensils from which the tin plate is worn.en when natural chemical substances in your food react with minerals in the water or with metal utensils that were used while preparing the food. The best step to take to prevent this is to use soft water and to avoid using brass, copper, iron, aluminum, zinc, or chipped enamelware and utensils from which the tin plate is worn.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

That is interesting, thanks. I would guess it to be our water. I do find it odd that this hasn't happened with anything else. Do you suppose peas may have a different chemical makeup?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm sure they do, everything has enzymes of some sort in it.
Did you have your jar water at a good boil?
Are you on a well? It might have a bit to much iron or something in it.
There must be someway of removing it...someone smarter than I will be along, I'm sure to tell you.
Maybe, if it is in the budget, head to the store and get some of those big gallon jugs of distilled water for filling the jars. I honestly have no idea what they cost, but it would save the peas.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

We can all of our pink eye purple hulls. Freezing them we just didn't like. They were tough and then just didn't cook right. So....we can them now. They do turn brown. That's normal. Crowders turn darker too. All you have to do is heat and eat after canning. They are wonderful!! We try not to fill the jar too high with fresh peas....maybe an inch and a half from the top and then top off with boiling water or broth....then process. Awesome eating....but sometimes they don't look so pretty in the jar. Always taste great though! Depends on how mature the pea is on how much liquid will absord through processing


----------

